# dhcpcd ändert hostname - terminal promt

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Seit 2 Tagen sieht mein Promt so aus 

```
olaf@194 ~ $
```

 Davor war es 

```
olaf@localhost ~ $
```

```
# /etc/conf.d/hostname

HOSTNAME="localhost"
```

.bashrc habe ich nicht. (Auch vorher nicht.) /etc/hostname existiert nicht mehr. Hat jemand einen Rat? MfGLast edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Apr 16, 2008 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Was an der /etc/hosts geändert?

Py

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nein

----------

## Pro_metheus

Schau mal nach /etc/conf.d/hostname, /etc/hostname gibt es glaube ich schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr.

Grüße

Pro_metheus

Oh hab nicht gelesen, dass du da ja schon den richtigen Eintrag drinnstehen hast.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Es wurde mir bei 

```
194 olaf # hostname
```

 die Ip Adresse für den Host und Domainname ausgegeben. Habe jetzt mit

```
hostname -v localhost[/
```

code] den Namen auf localhost gesetzt.

----------

## Fauli

Wird "hostname" beim Booten gestartet?

```
# rc-update show -v | grep hostname

            hostname | boot
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja. In boot. Meine Änderung ist nur in der jeweils aktuellen Session gültig.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
/etc/init.d/hostname restart
```

 Dann ist die Anzeige korrekt.

cat /var/log/messages | grep hostname

```
Apr 15 18:26:11 localhost dhcpcd[6680]: eth0: setting hostname to `194.xxx.xxx.xxx.xxxxxxxxxx.de'
```

So, wie es aussieht, wird der hostname von dhcpcd neu gesetzt. Das scheint alle Versionen , höher als  dhcpcd-3.0.16-r1 zu betreffen. Muß man mit dhcpcd-3.1.x irgendetwas umstellen?

----------

